# I want this so friggin BAD



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

So I know this is really random BUT as soon as we got in our new house come Sept. I am getting this...just wanna know what you guys think..does anyone own one....i need some pros and cons...

















I used to own a 03 Mitsubishi Eclipse i had it fixed up perfect ...then a man hit me and totaled it out. So now i am driving something i don't really like. Went and test drove a Jeep Liberty Renegade....and boy did i fall in love!!! So gotta have it.


----------



## mypitsnameisamare (Jul 31, 2009)

real deal for an SUV. go get it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MMMMM I'd put a nice push bar on the front of that sucker and run people right the hell over!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

ahahahaha no doubt!!!! i am certainly in love


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I want one in PINK!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO Holly! I'm digging it... I got to drive my aunts regular size liberty... it drives like a dune buggy. that one will definitely be tonnns of fun!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hahah do doubt i drive a 5.9L durango right now and seeing as how i am 5ft NOTHIN its a lil toooo big, but i need something to haul 4wheelers but not to big needless to say that fits the profile WELL. Plus i just don't see riding around with jay in a sports car...not gonna happen.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

wow i put no doubt twice..its usually no sh!t but i am tryin to cut back on the potty mouthing lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

It looks tight!!! but i've heard alot of things about jeeps having transmission problems but i think thats when chrysler owned them


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oooh... let me tell you the short version of how she has her current liberty. My aunt drove off the lot on a weekend with her new white liberty. On her way home she was creamed by some loser t bone style. I have no idea how her and her two children walked out of the accident... the safety ratings sucked... the truck lost it's front tire and the drivers side door was in the passenger seat. Now the dealership was nice enough to replace it with a black Liberty which has treated her like a charm.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looks sweet but it needs a roll cage a brush gaurd and a winch. oh and a snorkle.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah, chrysler vehicles tend to have tranny problems... also what year is it?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> yeah, chrysler vehicles tend to have tranny problems... also what year is it?


that's what i thought but i wasn't 100% sure but they sold jeep back to AMC(i think thats what it is)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> and a winch.


Oh I forgot about a winch for my pink one!


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

dont know if your gettin that exact one but those tires ware out really fast they are great off road but they are loud on the road and dont last long ....good lookin jeeep


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

they don't look like they would be that loud i have had some real loud tires. and they are always a little more agressive then that.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

yea my friend had those on an old cj and they were loud but that was a while back maybe they are better now...i got the nitto mud grapplers on my truck they are way loud lol


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I got one mine's is 2003 listen to what I'm saying be careful on turns cause twice I went spinning in circles the 1st time to the auto body shop it went the 2nd thank God no cars were near. So take your turn SLOW especially when the road is wet. You may think your driving a safe speed when it rains. Just take it easy, for real!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tonios said:


> I got one mine's is 2003 listen to what I'm saying be careful on turns cause twice I went spinning in circles the 1st time to the auto body shop it went the 2nd thank God no cars were near. So take your turn SLOW especially went the road is wet. You may think your driving a safe speed when it rains. Just take it easy, for real!!!!!!


yeah, that's what i was talking about... dune buggy!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

nah thats not the exact one but as far as color goes it is. its an 04 i think not sure i like the limited black ...but the renegade package makes [email protected]


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

my neighbor has an 05 that he pulls his 22 foot ranger boat with and has no trouble, which amazes me! but that lib in the pic is sweet! I think its a 5 inch lift with 32's.?? thats really all you need


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I :love2: Jeeps!

We used to have a '94 Grand Cherokee that my husband customized with a push bar and 3.5" lift kit. My co-workers gave it the name "Clifford the Big Red Jeep". It was a great vehicle but it had problems. We finally sucked it up and traded Clifford in for a newer car, but the dealership gave us $1800 for the trade in which was far more than "she" was worth. I still can't see a red jeep without thinking of that damn suv...

Not to take away from the original post but has anyone seen the newer Wrangler Rubicons.....O.....M.....G.....! I want one sooooo bad!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no doubt Carriana, I love my jeep. when I die, I want to be buried in it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Carriana said:


> I :
> Not to take away from the original post but has anyone seen the newer Wrangler Rubicons.....O.....M.....G.....! I want one sooooo bad!


Heh, I was working for Chrysler/Jeep when they came out. I almost had a heart attack when I saw them. That is my dream Jeep. I want it in black and with a hard top though


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I had a 95 Jeep Grand Cherokee and I've never loved a vehicle more than I did that one. That poor baby was drove hard. Her final resting place is about 3 miles up the road on a friend's farm. RIP sweet princess.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

redog said:


> no doubt Carriana, I love my jeep. when I die, I want to be buried in it


Gonna need a few plots to get you and your jeep 6 feet under. You should be searching for place with that kinda room ASAP. LOL:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hahahaha nice! I just I dunno I REALLY like the renegade with the tires and all but i also like the limited black...with some black deep dish wheels with a thick polished lip...20's mmmmmmmm but i dunno the renegade really does it for me... I mean when i see that the purpose of a jeep you know hits home.....


----------

